# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  Tuyển Đầu Bếp lao động tại Singapore

## ninhhanoi

SINGAPORE ĐƠN HÀNG ĐẦU BẾP TRUNG QUỐC


ĐƠN HÀNG SINGAPORE THÁNG 05/2017
Vị Trí: ĐẦU BẾP KIÊM CÔNG NHÂN CHUNG ( ẨM THỰC TRUNG QUỐC)

1. Giới Tính: NAM
2. Ngoại ngữ: TIẾNG TRUNG
3. Lương cơ bản: SGD$ 1.500 - $2.200 ( tùy vào kinh nghiêm)
4. Nhà ở: Cung cấp
5. Ăn: Cung cấp
6. Thời gian làm việc/ ngày: 12 tiếng/ ngày
7. Ngày Nghỉ/ tháng: 2 ngày
8. Tăng ca: không xác định
9. Yêu cầu:
+ Có kinh nghiệm liên quan
+ Chăm chỉ, chịu khó, thái độ làm việc tốt

PHÍ ĐI 5.500$


*Liên Hệ:*_A.Ninh 09434.10186 -0963.403.357_

$Link$

----------

